# How do they know?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Not a brag about titles or wins, just to illustrate their temperament and their ESP. Being from WL, both are active, intense and a joy to live with. Deja is almost 5 years old and reads me like a book. Griff, also sometimes called "Knucklehead", is just 8 months old and a sweet invasion. Doesn't realize he has hindquarters that often follow him in a clumsy way, still tests boundaries once in a while as any healthy adolescent does, but also really tries his best. Opening both crates in the morning requires some management on my part in order not to get run over by happy dogs. So now the brag. Yesterday my back kinda gave out and I am in (most likely temporary) pain. Getting up hurt and I was worried how to manage Griff today, even considered boarding him for a while. Decided to give it a go and to my huge amazement, both were so much calmer, took them outside, played fetch in each others presence, walked them off before feeding them. Griff sat down calmly in front of me, ears flat, soft eyes, so I could pet him and whisper grey noise in his ears, then walked happily in his outdoor kennel, is calm and quite there so I can rest for a while. How did they know I needed them to be this way today? Deja, I understand because she has shown me this before last year for quite some time but Griff, the exuberant boy? He showed me the magic side of a good GSD.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Aw, yes somehow they know? 
On a few mornings when my knee was bothering me, Rumo took a slow sniffy walk and was extremely mellow. I thought it was pure luck, but maybe they really can “read” how you feel...
Hope your back feels better soon!


----------

